# Chane Music & Cinema Offers a Sweet Deal on its New A5rx-c Speaker



## Todd Anderson

Two years ago, Home Theater Shack hosted a $1,000 Speaker Evaluation Event that squared-off eight different speaker models (costing $1,000/pair or less) in a home audition showdown. Among the entrants were the Magnepan MG12/QR, MartinLogan Motion 12, Vandersteen 2Ce, Tekton Model Lore, Klipsch RF-62 II, HTD Level THREE, Focal Chours 716V, and the Arx A5 (then sold under the name: The Audio Insider). As the field was whittled down, the listening panel gravitated to the Motion 12s and A5s, eventually crowning the Arx A5 as the champion.










_Chane's new A5rx-c shares similar looks to the A5 (above), with quite a few internal improvements._​

Reviewers present at the event found the A5s to be forgiving in placement and sonically superior (if not just slightly better than the Motion 12s) to the rest of the group. A definitive theme amongst the review crew was the A5’s ability to seemingly disappear while being played. Other descriptors included “detailed,” “airy,” and “truly amazing.” Pairing their impressions with the A5’s modest price class speaks volumes about the speaker’s ability to deliver show stopping sound. Of course, this all goes without mentioning that the review team felt the A5s were every bit a winner in a follow-up Evaluation Event that featured speakers worth $2,500/pair.

The Audio Insider has since changed its name to Chane Music & Cinema and the A5 has recently undergone a revision. In its new iteration, the A5rx-c ushers the A5 model forward with quite a few changes while keeping the same outward looks and TMWWW array. Chane says the A5rx-c has improved thermal power handling in the treble, increased high-frequency extension, and enhanced acoustical matching throughout the design. The crossover has been redesigned to allow for tighter integration, improved mid-bass texture, and better overall slam. Internally, the cabinet has been tweaked to be “slightly quieter” with a few design alterations.

“The end result is a more refined and transparent sound as compared to the original,” says owner Jon Lane. “I wanted a little more sonic X-factor from the model, and, like the other three rx-c models in the lineup, the 5 came through.”










_The A5rx-c's dedicated midrange driver is designed for high resolution at higher frequencies._​

In just over a month, the A5rx-c (and its sibling, the A3rx-c) will be fully stocked and ready to ship to buyers...and here’s where it gets interesting. Chane Music & Cinema is offering an enticing Group Buy deal to early adopters. Now through the end of February 2015, Chane Music & Cinema is offering the A5rx-c for $379 each (normally $429). In addition, customers who commit to the Group Buy will earn an additional discount of $40 for each pair of the A1rx-c and $34 for every A2rx-c purchased. Matched with this deal is Chane’s 30-day in-home satisfaction guarantee.

Chane Music & Cinema is a valued Sponsor of Home Theater Shack, and we’re happily hosting an A5rx-c Group Buy thread, here. Feel free to click on the link to discuss the Group Buy with other forum members.

For more information about the A5rx-c (or other Chane Music & Cinema products), visit their website at *chanemusicandcinema.com*.



_Image Credit: Chane Music & Cinema_


----------



## lcaillo

*Re: Chane Musc & Cinema Offer a Sweet Deal on its New A5rx-c Speaker*

I bought that pair of Arx5s from the original review sessions. After two more sessions with speakers in the $2500 and $3500 price ranges and after a couple of dozen speakers reviewed, I still think that these are the best value that I have heard. While there were things that more expensive speakers did better, the differences were not justified in my mind and with proper placement I can get everything out of the Arx that I could want. For the regular price they are a great value. At this price, even better.


----------



## Tonto

*Re: Chane Musc & Cinema Offer a Sweet Deal on its New A5rx-c Speaker*

Leonard nailed it perfectly, not a better bargain to be had! I liked them so much that I was gonna buy that pair if Leonard did not! But to my happiness Jon has created an improved model & is offering them to us with a rare, not to be seen again, discounted group buy price. I've already bought my 7.0 system from Jon, just waiting on shipping now. I got 2 A5rx-c's (mains), an A2rx-c (center) & 4 A1rx-c's (surround & rear duty). Gonna be a nice upgrade! If you've been on the fence about which speakers to buy, I highly recommend the A5's, just don't wait too long as this group buy is only till the end of the month.


----------



## bkeeler10

*Re: Chane Musc & Cinema Offer a Sweet Deal on its New A5rx-c Speaker*



Tonto said:


> I've already bought my 7.0 system from Jon, just waiting on shipping now. I got 2 A5rx'c (mains), an A2rx'c (center) & 4 A1rx'c (surround & rear duty). Gonna be a nice upgrade!


Cool; be sure to post your experience with the new iteration when you've had some time with them.

Even though I am not yet ready to make a change in my system (gotta sell some stuff), and even though there are other speakers I want to hear out there before making a final decision, I am sorely tempted to do something similar to what you have done. Ideally I'd order 3 A5 (for the front stage), 6 A2 (for surrounds and wides) and 4 A1 (for on-ceiling) in an Atmos 9.1.4 configuration.


----------



## Todd Anderson

*Re: Chane Musc & Cinema Offer a Sweet Deal on its New A5rx-c Speaker*



bkeeler10 said:


> Cool; be sure to post your experience with the new iteration when you've had some time with them.
> 
> Even though I am not yet ready to make a change in my system (gotta sell some stuff), and even though there are other speakers I want to hear out there before making a final decision, I am sorely tempted to do something similar to what you have done. Ideally I'd order 3 A5 (for the front stage), 6 A2 (for surrounds and wides) and 4 A1 (for on-ceiling) in an Atmos 9.1.4 configuration.



The results of the $1000 Evaluation speak volumes. The praise factor is so high that it's hard to ignore or discount.


----------



## bkeeler10

Yes, I totally agree, and it's telling that the A5 are even worth mentioning in the $2500 event as well (let alone being held in high regard among that company). Add to that the talk about the new iteration being marginally better still. That is why, despite the fact that I could afford to spend twice as much as the Arx route would cost, I have decided to not make a final decision without hearing them in my own room. Just wish I was in a position to do so while the group buy is in effect. Might be, but not likely.


----------



## Tonto

Yep, and the killer thing is that Jon put his L7 (the A5's much bigger version) on hold to finish this roll out. I suspect that will be a serious contenter in the $3-5K bracket! He was prototyping cabnets/crossovers at his last post, mentioned he will be picking up on some unfinished endeavores after this roll out. 

Jon wrote:


> In terms of manufacturing costs, this model is top-heavy in the extreme. A pair houses six large exotic midbass drivers, four special midranges, and the usual Chane tweeters. This level of parts cost tends to be found in loudspeakers over $5,000 a pair.
> 
> We've had to develop about half a dozen driver prototypes so far, which has also added time. I want the parameters balanced well so the model they're in falls into place well too. I'd like to wring all we can from it.


Boy do I want to hear those. We can only expect deeper extension & increased SPL with smoother dynamics. I think he's proving to be quite the contender. At least in my non-professional & humble opinion. :TT


Edit: I checked his forum just now & he has reopened the L7 thread. It's on!

http://www.chanemusiccinema.com/forum/showthread.php?47679-The-Chane-L7-thread


----------



## bkeeler10

Could you link me to that thread? I was just over there and could not find it right off. That sounds like a cool speaker and I had heard rumors about it but didn't realize there was a whole thread dedicated to it. Thanks.


----------



## Tonto

Done (added into my post above). 

When you enter the Forum, scroll all the way down to the "Skunkworks" section. Click into that to find the thread. It doesn't delve into design philosophy to much. In my opinion, he uses these threads more to gauge interest. There are some of his threads however, that really offer some good reading & insight into his designs. His writings liken him to an artist of sound with his speakers being his canvas. This L7 should be special.


----------



## bkeeler10

That sounds like a pretty sweet speaker, which should have a ton of headroom and output capability. I get the impression that the tweeter will be the same unit currently in use. Three all new 6.5" woofers, and two all new midranges of unspecified size. Should be powerful. Obviously you've been waiting with baited breath for almost a year. I sure hope for your sake they get this thing going in the next few months and hopefully it will be ready before year-end. If it comes in around $1500 give or take a couple hundred, I will also be quite interested in it.


----------



## creimes

From what I have read about the soon to be released A5rx-c speakers I am really wanting to give these a try, though I need to sell my Stealth 6 speakers first haha, I love trying new speakers but the wallet does not haha but these towers seem like a really great bang for your buck.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated

creimes said:


> From what I have read about the soon to be released A5rx-c speakers I am really wanting to give these a try ... I love trying new speakers but the wallet does not ...


The current exchange rate can't be helping... :sad:


----------



## creimes

eljay said:


> The current exchange rate can't be helping... :sad:


Not at all hey, most of my gear is from Emotiva and I do have my Stealth 6 speakers for sale on CAM right now for $2100 and to my door from Emotiva they are over $2800 with exchange, taxes, shipping and other fees and they sell for $549 US haha, the exchange rate as of right now does hurt us Canadians for sure, do you shop across the border at all ?

If I am able to sell my Stealth's I am very tempted to give the Chane speakers a try


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated

I've bought stuff from the States (Emotiva, ChaseHT, Monoprice, etc.), but nothing lately, and likely not again until the exchange rate improves significantly.

Best of luck with the sale on your current speakers!


----------



## ht-core

Just put an order in for 2 A5rx-c's and one A2rx-c. I cant wait as this will be upgrading from the Polk Audio R40's that have been in use since 2005. I have been happy with them but will be ecstatic when the new front line come in. It was a good price but I paid 560.00 for shipping to Hawaii. That was a killer. After this I will have to take a break for a while.


----------



## bkeeler10

Awesome - congratulations! After you've have some time with them, please post your impressions. I'd love to hear more user reports on these things (and I'm sure we will get some soon after they start shipping).


----------



## ht-core

I wish they would post a date on when they will be shipping. I do know that my A2rx-c will be in its new home come Tuesday the 24. I am very excited and it should be a good teaser till the A5rx-c's show up. I will post some thoughts on the A2rx-c and also the A5rx-c when they show up. Trying to get the newer addition to the Ht family setup and running here shortly. tc sounds lmsu 5400 18" in passive radiator setup going. waiting on the passives to show up. Nathen at funk audio should have them to me shortly. I can barely sleep at night with all this excitement going on in my life.


----------



## bkeeler10

It is supposed to be some time in March still, correct? In fact, I understood that they are a few weeks ahead of schedule. I bet you will have them before March is over. :T


----------



## creimes

I as well will be watching for your thoughts on these speakers, I would place an order right now if I could but need to sell my current speakers first, I love trying out speakers but my income only allows one pair at a time in the household haha.


----------



## ht-core

I believe some time in March. They will be here in no time im sure. The center channel will be a good taste of the quality I will be getting. I will review that one first. should be a huge improvement from the polk I have right now. the towers and center are a bit out dated and were needed replaced sooner then later.


----------



## ht-core

I am going to wait on sharing my thoughts until after the weekend when I can drive the center a little harder then -30 on my avr. I can hear the center cleaning up the more I play it. It has surpassed the towers sonically just after a few hours of playing. I put on Steel Pulse's living legacy before I left the house just for a min. Sounds awesome so far. More to come in a few days.


----------



## Tonto

Wow! There's a FedEx truck pulling up in the front yard...what could it possible be?

Wouldn't you know, it's four A1-rxc's & an A2-rxc! The FedEx driver was very nice, helped me unbox them & check for damage. They look flawless. Don't have time to listen now, but I'm really wanting to get to it sooner than later. Gonna have to download REW & figure out how to measure them. I have the XTZ room analyzer pro, will have to figure that out as well. I think I remember a thread about using them together...time for a little research.

Thanks Jon!!! :yes:


----------



## bkeeler10

Nice! So did you also end up ordering a pair of A5? I guess you'll have a 5.1 system for a few weeks, and then get an upgrade to 7.1.


----------



## Tonto

Yep, the A5's will be the next thing to arrive, hopefully by the end of March! I thinking I can finish my theater by the end of the year. I have a $10,000 roofing repair to make 1st. Should start that next month. Then it's wire & stuff my riser. Paint, carpet & decide on the PJ, AVR & BDP. Getting there bit-by-bit.


----------



## 480dad

My 20 yr old son wanted a turntable for christmas so he could start listening to vinyl. So in addition to a decent entry level turntable, I also bought him a surprisingly well-reviewed Onkyo tx-nr626 receiver on closeout. I gave him my "old" NAD 550 CD player a few weeks ago and just ordered a set A5's for his birthday mid-March. Looks like he's gonna have a pretty decent system for less than $1200 invested so far. May not be long before he's typing away on HTS too...

I'm really looking forward to hearing the Chane's. Hope I don't decide to just keep them for myself...nah, I wouldn't do that. nope, not me...


----------

